# Audi girling 60 dual piston on mk2 scirocco



## Fher (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a set of front audi girling60, n I want to know if this will fit my adapters on my mk2 scirocco 16v
Currently I have g60 calipers n carriers but I wanna know if I can use girling 60 with this adapters


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

be careful here, bolting it on is the least of your troubles

consider the difference in effective piston area as the master cyl must travel so much further in order to compensate for the additional piston area

remember 

Pressure = Force / Area 

so as the area increases, so must the force in order for the pressure to remain the same


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Ah, Girling 60's, Audi's gift to the Mk I, II & III VW's. Yes, you can run them on a Mk II rocco and it has been done before, successfully.

Do you have Momentum Motor Parts adapters (http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp)? The Audi Girling 60 brackets and Corrado g60 (Girling 54) caliper brackets share the same mount points. but...
The Girling 60 calipers must use Girling 60 brackets/carriers. Mk II or Corrado g60 brackets can not be used with Girling 60 calipers, They'll have the wrong offset.
Only a handful of 15" rims will fit over them. The factory 1990 g60 Sebring rims rub. Most 16" rims will clear and almost all 17" rims are fine.
You'll need the 25mm master cylinder from the 90/91 Audi V8 sedan. Rock auto's usually the cheapest. (#441 611 021a)
You've got a couple of options below for upgrading your brake booster. You will have increased pedal effort. The larger booster will fix that.
You must upgrade to the Corrado g60 (280mm) rotors. 
'91 GTI Brake lines can be used. Corrado version will be a little long.

Girling 60 upgrade

Need a brake booster for my 16v Scirocco and I don't mind fabrication

Here's a quick side note that applies sometimes ... http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?p=76049498#post76049498


----------

